
No More “Struggle Porn” - coloneltcb
https://medium.com/@nateliason/no-more-struggle-porn-202153a01108?fbclid=IwAR0dKsxFAG9VWjK_c_NaH5SQTsRl5aUMkF0fwJxv6dTqNM3PKRjFJyUYxTc&_branch_match_id=406820589295627590
======
minimaxir
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18269846](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18269846)

------
doodliego
Good article, this line made me smile: "[a failed entrepreneur] would sneak
into his alma matter’s cafeteria to steal food to extend his runway."

